# Solved: iphone problem



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

i have an iphone 4s running on ios 5
when i call anyone on viber/rynga/skype/any phone call
i can't hear anything unless i turn on the speaker but all other sounds are working fine
what could be the problem ?


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

This is usually a problem with your internal "top" microphone. You need to replace the whole ribbon flex or send it in to Apple for warranty.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

no it was a bug i updated the ios and it's fixed


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy to know that you have found a solution to your problem.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

You are welcome


----------

